# new S13 RB25DET project



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

hey guys, just thought i'd say hi and make my first post here in this forum. < :newbie: 

my name's brandon, and i live in the philadelphia area. i have 2 S13 hatchbacks, one's a daily driver stock KA, and the other one is engineless, stripped out, thoroughly cleaned and painted, and ready to be re-assembled with an ECR33 Series II RB25DET residing in the engine bay. I just went down to New Jersey yesterday to pick up my engine, and it's now in my garage waiting to be cleaned and for parts to arrive. 

For the motor, right away I'll be putting on a GReddy intake manifold, complete OE gasket kit, GReddy timing belt, N1 water pump, SSautochrome turbo elbow, OE oil pump, a TurboXS manual boost controller and RFL BOV, an external oil cooler and filter relocation kit, Z32 MAFS, and an ssautochrome FMIC with polished piping. Ill be using McKinney mounts, and a custom driveshaft. LSD is still undecided (if anyone has one they'd be willing to get rid of, let me know!  )I've ordered all the parts and they should be here within 2 weeks or so. There will be more to follow, but that should be enough to get me going. 

Already on the car is a full cat-less 3" exhaust system, complete Energy Suspension bushing kit, KSport Slide Kontrol full coilovers, front and rear strut tower bars, Z32 fuel filter, Walbro 255 fuel pump, battery is relocated to the trunk, and a complete red powdercoated Z32 300ZX brake conversion with stainless braided brake lines.

So that's my project, I'll post pictures as soon as I can, right now I'm just bored and have a few minutes to type! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

RB25DET in an S13 sounds sexy. I think you know this already, but post pictures, please!


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

i finally found the one pic i have from last summer. the suspension was AGX's with Tanabe GF210's. rims are 17" 5Zigen 5ZR's...silver with polished lips. 225 width tires up front and 255's in the rear. it's been raining a lot for a few days now but the next sunny day i'll get some pics up, both inside and out. i'll get the motor too.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Very clean! Good luck with the swap.


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

RB25DET will go great with the s13....now you just have to make sure you got enough traction...


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

finally got a few pics of the project as it sits right now. i'm still waiting on a set of custom mounts and the driveshaft, but after the mounts are done, i should be able to drop the thing right in and start wiring. i'll also have the final position of the whole drivetrain so i can get measurements for the driveshaft. for now though i've just been finding more and more to clean on the motor and in the engine bay, etc. to keep myself busy. 











here's the body kit i got for the car. i got it used from the same warehouse i got the engine from and it was all broken up. only paid a few bucks for it so it's worth the little bit of work it was to re-fiberglass a few spots. some japanese dude prolly smashed into a wall or somthing. 










the FMIC is pretty freakin huge, there's going to be some custom work creating ducts to aim some cool air at the radiator when all is said and done. 









hope you guys like where this project seems to be going, i'll keep posting pics when i get a chance. 
-Brandon


----------



## KAZBoy (Jun 6, 2006)

That last pic looks so sick!!! Good luck with the project!!!!


----------

